# EPDM Not Adhereing



## bkorte (Jun 23, 2016)

I have a 40,000 sq. ft. building that EPDM was installed when the building was built in 1994.  It is a 30' wall tilt up building, metal deck, 2" insulation and fully adhered EPDM.  About 4 years ago it was discovered that the EPDM was no longer adhered, as the wind would pick it up.  Recently a strong wind picked up some of the smaller fill-in pieces of insulation and moved them 25 feet or more and now the roof has several humps.  Any ideas on the adhesion failure?  If we go back with the same, I am concerned that it will fail again - here's why:  The building has an oven in it for material processing and the under side temperature is probably always in the 100 degree range, maybe not in the winter months, but in six to eight months of the year.  The adhesion is a total failure.  We have another 80,000 square feet of rubber roof and I have not seen this in the 20 years I have been responsible for them.  Any thoughts? <br>


----------



## ascrap2003 (Jun 19, 2016)

I am just getting back into roofing but I believe Epdm needs fiber board or similar for substrate and obviously proper adhesive and climate for application. 
Could also be insulation problem maybe or moisture coming from underside condensation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

